# Cherry Audio release a Jupiter 4 emulation: Mercury 4



## doctoremmet (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Pier (Sep 16, 2021)

So you were right!


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 16, 2021)

@Simeon @secondtiersound Looks like we are going to have to record our cover version of Don’t You Want Me.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 16, 2021)

@doctorXsample8dioanythingMelda&FMFintPopeChrisHeinArturiaKaroryferWaverunnerCherryremmit

🍒🍒🍒🍒 Congratulations! 🍒🍒🍒🍒 Doc has a newborn! 🍒🍒🍒🍒


----------



## Markrs (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @Simeon @secondtiersound Looks like we are going to have to record our cover version of Don’t You Want Me.


Ah, but then you'd both be sorry.....


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 16, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Ah, but then you'd both be sorry.....


We better change it back….


----------



## Simeon (Sep 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>



Your prediction was spot on.
This one looks like fun.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 16, 2021)

Simeon said:


> Your prediction was spot on.
> This one looks like fun.


That Space Echo is an especially nice touch!


----------



## Simeon (Sep 16, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> That Space Echo is an especially nice touch!


Yes, I thought the same thing when I saw it. Hopefully, will be able to check this out soon.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2021)

This person does a nice preset playthrough… this is (again) a pretty impressive sounding retro emulation:


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2021)

That tape echo really is the star of the show…


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> This person does a nice preset playthrough… this is (again) a pretty impressive sounding retro emulation:



Could start at 6:00 and easily be moved to purchase ! 😊
(edit) Very cool coverage on PluginGuru YT Livestream Sept 18 !


----------



## heisenberg (Sep 18, 2021)

Pretty darn amazing. Thanks for posting!


----------

